# Up grading



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well DW wanted to upgrade eventually!
Well every time we went to our dealer, The salesman who dealt with us kept asking us(jokingly) if we were ready to upgrade, So we stopped in last Tuesday to see what kind of deal he
would offer us. Well all being said we're trading in our (04) Outback 21RS, And this Thursday
We will be picking our new (05) Outback 26RS just in time for our possible last outing for the season, next weekend
Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Don.

Truck fever seems to have transformed into upgrade fever around here!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's great, Don!!!!

Enjoy your new trailer







. You'll have a lot more space.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Mike,
More space ends up meanig more "STUFF"
Peg says hopefully not


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I knew I wouldn't be the only one around here to upsize this off season









Paul teh trend setter ... lol


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm having a hard time resisting the fever. STOP tempting me.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

LET THE "MODDING" BEGIN!








Great choice don. Hope you-all enjoy the new outback!
Happy campin! Fred


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations Don, now like Mike said, you will have more room for the family, as well as stuff. We love our 26RS, and I know you will too.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If we keep our truck, no bigger trailer. Keep the trailer and no bigger truck needed, Checks and balances............... checks and balances









Mike


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

You're all doomed... Even Vern couldn't resist the upgrade fever!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You all should stop going to visit your dealers, man oh man, I will at least stay strong and resist all of these upgrade urges. For now anyways..be strong, resist, resist, resist!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don,

Congrats on the new 26RS. I know you'll like it!! We really enjoy ours. Only been out a couple of times so far, but I have the "camping fever".

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm trying to stay away from the dealer...
I'm trying to stay away from the dealer...
I'm trying to stay away from the dealer...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

25 is big enough, 25 is big enough, 25 is big enough, ..........


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL , you guys are hilarious


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Resistants is Futile
Resistants is Futile


----------

